# VRI?



## Randy_15 (3 Sep 2006)

Just a question, What does the VRI on the RCR's cap badge mean or stand for?


----------



## Michael OLeary (3 Sep 2006)

THE ROYAL CANADIAN REGIMENT
REGIMENTAL CATECHISM
NOVEMBER 2005

http://thercr.ca/rcr_publications/catechism.htm



> 22. WHAT DO THE LETTERS VRI ON YOUR CAP BADGE MEAN?
> 
> "Victoria Regina Imperatrix", which is Latin for "Victoria, Queen, Empress". The right to wear the Imperial Cypher and Crown was granted by Queen Victoria in 1893. When a Royal or Imperial Cypher forms part of the badge of a regiment it is normal for it to change with each succeeding sovereign. In 1919, however, King George V granted The Royal Canadian Regiment permission to wear "VRI" in perpetuity, a unique privilege.


----------



## the 48th regulator (3 Sep 2006)

Do or die for the VRI,

Pro Patria

tess


----------



## Randy_15 (3 Sep 2006)

That was fast, thanks guys that clears it up.


----------

